# Apple tree



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

I've just planted an Apple tree, mainly so i can use the branches as perches, now all my birds love willow with bark and leaves left on, Poppy (The Cockatiel) loves to strip the leaves and bark off so i was wondering can i leave the bark and leaves on the apple branches........Steve


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I haven't been able to find anything for or against keeping the bark and leaves on apple tree perches. I think the only thing is if you had to scrub the branches with anything or bake it in the oven then it may not be safe to keep the leaves on, but the bark would be ok I would think.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Should be fine as long as there's no mold, lichen, etc


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, I presumed if i was growing it i could treat it like i would say Kale and just wash it before giving them it, well i have a while to mull it over ;o).....Steve


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*apple tree*

I would be afraid to use apple bark. It contains small amounts of cyanide and can be toxic to horses which might chew on the bark. If it could be toxic to horses, I would think it would be worse for a little bird. And you know how cockatiels love to chew! Washing or bleaching the bark would not remove cyanide. As far as I know, the cyanide is naturally occurring, not from applied pesticides. The seeds also contain cyanide.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

I was at the vets on saturday & he mentioned giving Billy apple tree branches, he just said wash it with soapy water & dry it out. No mention of having to remove the bark. He said he gives all his birds apple tree branches to chew on.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*apple tree*

OK, that's good...if the vet says it's okay, he knows more than me!!  I didn't mean to mislead you; I really thought apple bark was poisonous. I hope your birds enjoy it!


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Please double check though!! I don't want to be responsible for a dead birdie


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Janalee is right there is a tiny bit of cyanide in the bark and leaves. o.o

I think it is just if you eat them though. A cockatiel will just chew on it and spit it out. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/27/poisonous-to-dogs-and-cat_n_3991322.html


----------

